# 3rd death in Kansas City area since March



## pdqdl (Jun 21, 2014)

While searching for details on yesterday's fatality, I stumbled across another that I missed earlier this year.

Apparently not a professional, a wood harvester seems to have made a fatal mistake and dropped the tree on himself.
http://www.kctv5.com/story/24686113/person-crushed-by-fallen-tree
http://www.kansascity.com/news/local/article338789/Man-killed-by-falling-tree-was-cutting-wood.html

He was quite popular and well known among the local population.


----------

